# I wish I was a scroller.....



## woodbloke (18 Jan 2007)

Been into town this morning and got drenched  , but I had a look in Penny Farthing Tools as I usually do..... saw a *large* Multico fret saw for £40 which looked a snip to me, so if you're interested...... They also had a Heneger for £300 :shock:


----------



## Gill (18 Jan 2007)

I've seen those old saws advertised on eBay and they take up loads of space, have limited speed ranges, are noisy and are awkward when it comes to blade changing. Admittedly, you don't get much vibration.

A Hegner at £300 sounds a little pricey but some models cost a lot more than that brand new.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (18 Jan 2007)

woodbloke":1qymp19u said:


> ...snip..They also had a Heneger for £300 :shock:



Yes I saw that on Tuesday, he collected it on Monday I believe, I thought he was shouting a bit loud for it, based his sell routine just on the name.

No doubt he's got his price right, he seems to be able to move most 'recent' equipment fairly fast.


----------



## woodbloke (18 Jan 2007)

Chas - you can haggle with him on price tho', so he would probably come down a bit on the Heneger, but not much I suspect - Rob


----------

